# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  لطفا ببینید این چ خبریه .... یعنی چی

## Miiina

مدیرکل دفتر آموزش متوسطه نظری وزارت آموزش و پرورش جزئیات دریافت دیپلم مجدد در رشته غیرمتناظر نظام جدید آموزشی را اعلام کرد .

مدیرکل دفتر آموزش متوسطه نظری وزارت آموزش و پرورش از ارسال کارنامه‌ های تطبیق متقاضیان أخذ دیپلم مجدد در رشته غیرمتناظر نظام جدید آموزشی ( 3-3-3-3 ) به ادارات کل آموزش و پرورش استان‌ ها خبر داد .

به گزارش روابط عمومی معاونت آموزش متوسطه نظری ، عباس سلطانیان گفت : « دانش‌ آموزان دارای گواهینامه پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطه متقاضی دریافت دیپلم مجدد در رشته غیرمتناظر با دیپلم قبلی خود در نظام جدید آموزشی ، می‌ توانند با مراجعه به ادارات آموزش و پرورش شهرستان ، مناطق و نواحی محل أخذ دیپلم خود ، پس از تطبیق دروس مشترک با نظام جدید آموزشی ، در آزمون باقیمانده دروس دیپلم غیرمتناظر رشته جدید در مدارس بزرگسالان دولتی به صورت داوطلب آزاد شرکت و در صورت قبولی ، دیپلم در رشته جدید دریافت کنند . »

او افزود : « فارغ‌ التحصیلان نظام‌ های قدیم شش ساله ، چهارساله ، ترمی-واحدی و سالی-واحدی ، در صورت درخواست برای دیپلم مجدد در رشته غیرمتناظر نظام جدید آموزشی ، باید در آزمون همه دروس پایه دوازدهم شرکت کنند . »

سلطانیان افزود : « با توجه به تمدید نظام آموزشی (1+3) در سال تحصیلی جاری ( 98 - 99 ) دانش‌ آموزان مذکور در صورت تمایل می‌ توانند دیپلم مجدد در رشته غیرمتناظر در نظام سالی واحدی نیز دریافت کنند . »

متقاضیان می‌ توانند برای دریافت اطلاعات بیشتر فایل این بخشنامه امکان دریافت دیپلم مجدد در رشته غیرمتناظر نظام جدید آموزشی را که از سوی علیرضا کمرئی ، معاون آموزش متوسطه به ادارات کل آموزش و پرورش سراسر کشور ارسال شده است ، مطالعه کنند .

----------


## Miiina

ایا این برای همه اس؟؟
حتی اوناییکه میخوان نظام قدیم بدن؟؟

----------


## _Mammad_

> ایا این برای همه اس؟؟
> حتی اوناییکه میخوان نظام قدیم بدن؟؟


او افزود : « فارغ‌ التحصیلان نظام‌ های قدیم شش ساله ، چهارساله ، ترمی-واحدی و سالی-واحدی ، *در صورت درخواست برای دیپلم مجدد در رشته غیرمتناظر نظام جدید آموزشی* ، باید در آزمون همه دروس پایه دوازدهم شرکت کنند . »

----------


## Frigidsoul

یعنی چی نگرفتم چی شد،چه اثری رو کنکور داره؟

----------


## V_buqs

منظورش اینه داوطلب نظام قدیمی که میخاد نظام جدید کنکور بده باید دروس کلاس 12 رو پاس کنه؟

----------


## God_of_war

نوشته رشته غیر متناظر ینی اونی که میخواد تغییر رشته بده باید دروس نظام جدید بده البته امیدوارم اینطوری باشه و الا به خاک میریم هممون من خودم نظام جدید امسال کنکور میدم

----------


## sina_u

نوشته اگه میخواد یعنی اگه کسی مثلا ریاضی بوده به هر دلیلی میخواد دیپلم تجربی بگیره میتونه این کارهارو انجام بده.
به این معنی نیست کسی که رشته ریاضی خونده و میخواد کنکور تجربی بده حتما باید دیپلم تجربی بگیره. 
دانش‌ آموزان دارای گواهینامه پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطه متقاضی دریافت دیپلم مجدد در رشته غیرمتناظر با دیپلم قبلی خود در نظام جدید آموزشی
احتمالا دارن برای سالهای بعد که تاثیر معدلو بیشتر میکنن زمینه سازی میکنن.

----------

